
Show HN: Hide in Plain Sight, manage secrets alongside your code - mqnfred
https://github.com/mqnfred/hips
======
lionyo
I like git-crypt for this: [https://github.com/AGWA/git-
crypt](https://github.com/AGWA/git-crypt)

